# Schwinn Admiral Model C Project



## Ozark Flyer (Jan 26, 2015)

I really excited about this crusty old Admiral that arrived today.  37 stamped crank with a Z03999 serial number.  I think that would be an early 38. Much of the original maroon paint is still there but looks to be severely stained by age so it now appears kind of reddish brown.  That said, it makes a neat patina.  I gave it a light wipe with WD40 to knock a bit of the dust off.  And so it begins.....


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 26, 2015)

Congrats nice bike!


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 26, 2015)

Nice! That looks like a NOS piece that was stored in a barn with no roofing.


----------



## mike j (Jan 27, 2015)

Nice bones, looks pretty complete, did the fenders come with it?


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jan 27, 2015)

Yes, just couldn't fit them in the photo.  Here's a shot before shipping.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 27, 2015)

*C-mod Original*

Man that bike is awesome. Looks like at least 19" frame...or 20" So Sweet. Way to hang onto your $$ until Your Bike showed up. I wanted it too but spent all my $  Congratulations!!


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks all.   







tripple3 said:


> Looks like at least 19" frame...or 20"



. Explains why the seat post is shoved down and stuck all the way up to the taper.  All part of the fun.  Pins are very faint on the rims giving a bit of hope they can be saved. Some bad touch up that needs to be removed on on the fender pins. Some may argue its too far gone but I think its still a candidate for preservation.  Seems like my taste and my pocketbook always lean towards the crusty ones that are barely salvageable.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 27, 2015)

Nice score, Dan. you have a great eye and I'm sure this will be another awesome bike in your collection. As you like to say, SICK!  Tim


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jan 27, 2015)

Looks like you will need a key!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 27, 2015)

Really great bike and YOU get to do the cleaning, working her every curve tenderly.
Chris


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jan 29, 2015)

*Ralph B Kinney's Bike*

I got the tank open today and got a bit of a surprise.  A dance ticket...I think.  Inside the tank was a ticket to a "Pre Holiday Dance" at Central High School on December 8, 1942 and on the back is what I presume is the owners name.   Wow, what a cool thing.  The bike came to me from CT.  Apparently it has spent its entire life in Bridgeport Conneticut. And the battery tray is in great shape also!


----------



## jd56 (Jan 29, 2015)

That is cool!

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## mruiz (Jan 31, 2015)

Yes Sir that is a nice find.


----------



## okozzy (Jan 31, 2015)

Nice time capsule...



Ozark Flyer said:


> I got the tank open today and got a bit of a surprise.  A dance ticket...I think.  Inside the tank was a ticket to a "Pre Holiday Dance" at Central High School on December 8, 1942 and on the back is what I presume is the owners name.   Wow, what a cool thing.  The bike came to me from CT.  Apparently it has spent its entire life in Bridgeport Conneticut. And the battery tray is in great shape also!


----------



## El Hefe Grande (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi Dan,

I wonder if Ralph made it to the dance?

It looks like the bike made it to yours !

This bike looks way better than when it was posted for sale...

I'm interested in seeing its progression back to life...from your caring hands !

Cheers ! 

Jerry


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Feb 1, 2015)

*Fork straightening day*

4X6X8' Doug Fir beam and a 1"X4' piece of black iron pipe from Lowes $36.  Concept by Bikewhorder free from this forum.  I cut 3-6" blocks from the beam and cut a V groove cross grain into each block. The fork was bent in both the steer tube and at the very top of the legs so it took two different blocking setups to get it straight.  Very simple process.
Tools



Setup



Result


----------



## Duck (Feb 1, 2015)

Nicely done!


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Feb 1, 2015)

This thing is not giving up the rust easily but I'm finally getting a bit of color to come up in it.  I love the headbadges that have turn completely black.  A little careful TLC can give beautiful results.


----------



## syclesavage (Feb 1, 2015)

That is a awesome way of coming up with a jugging system to make the needed repairs to such a nice bike outstanding job my friend.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 1, 2015)

Wow!
That is a great lookin bike!
A year and a day after Pearl Harbor. I bet that was a very patriotic dance.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Feb 13, 2015)

*Refurb Delta Hornlight...CHECK*

The horn unit had to be completely disassembled and derusted.  Rewired the light.  Cleaned everything up.  It all works!   Still need a lens...please...someone?


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 13, 2015)

Nice job! I have bought lenses from clock shops flat and dished. You would be suprised what you can find at a clock repair shop.


----------



## the tinker (Feb 13, 2015)

Great bike!  Great story about the ticket.  Did you follow up on the kids name?   he would be in late 80 s maybe 90.  that bike could have changed hands over the years. his family may have pictures of it. he could still be alive. more than likely served in the war too.  gosh I love this hobby. Stuff like this makes my day!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Nice Work!*



Ozark Flyer said:


> The horn unit had to be completely disassembled and derusted.  Rewired the light.  Cleaned everything up.  It all works!   Still need a lens...please...someone?



Wow! Great job on the Clean up. I bet my Challenger would/could be that red again. Im gonna just keep riding it the way it is...let the next owner decide what they like.
I am impressed with the care and time you put into bringing back as much as possible with your bikes. Beautiful.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Feb 21, 2015)

*UPDATE - Off the stand and into the cold light of day*

Hubs, crank, and headset are cleaned and greased.  It is a very brisk day in Boise today but I wanted to see what it looked like in the daylight.  Is old girl had seen a lot of abuse but I think it is going tighten up and make a good rider again.  

As you can see, I avoided the temptation to lace the hubs to shiny repop drop center rims.  Both wheels were running perfectly true and and all the original spokes were intact.  I could not bring myself to tear apart the 100% original wheel set so it will be crusty original hoops and spokes.  Still working the tank innards and seat.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Feb 25, 2015)

*Electrical System Complete*

Found an original horn button and didn't have to take a second on the house to pay for it.  Got it working in short order.  I was able to get the original light switch reassembled and working.  New cloth covered wiring for everything. Battery tray had to be riveted in place but it is nice and solid.  Looks like a bit of a rats nest but everything works!


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Feb 28, 2015)

*Just wrapping up*

Today I took the C Model out for its first ride.  There are still a couple of details to complete but I couldn't resist the urge to take it out. 

I kept every original nut, bolt, and bit I could possibly save.  The wheels were perfectly true with every original spoke still in place.  Unfortunately I had to replace all the rubber parts as well as the seat cover and electrical wiring.  The crank races and bottom steer tube race were trash as well.   The horn button was missing but I was fortunate to find an original Delta button with matching patina.   Missing metal from bottom edge of the rear fender will prohibit attachment of a spring clip (and drop stand).

All the remaining parts are original to the bike.  I was able to get the original Hornlight working (still looking for an original lens).  The original paint came up fairly well but due to large areas of bare metal I coated some parts with reduced boiled Linseed oil to preserve them from re-rusting.  I'll rub some of the shine out after it cures for a few weeks.

I think it turned out to be a very cool bike.  Thanks to all you Cabers who helped with parts and advice.  It would be impossible to do this project without your contributions. Here are the glam shots.  Not even close to perfect but it is what it will be.  I hope you like.


----------



## mike j (Feb 28, 2015)

Very, very nice, tasteful resto. I think Ralph would be proud.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 28, 2015)

Be proud, you did a great job. Looks great.


----------



## REC (Feb 28, 2015)

Dan,
 It is rather obvious to me, but you may not have noticed.... The headbadge is not correctly spelled. It SHOULD be "*Admirable*" !
 Yet another bike you've extracted from its ugly wear and dust, turned into a REALLY neat ride. 

REC


----------



## El Hefe Grande (Mar 8, 2015)

Dan,

This bike has come along way and looks great...

Its pretty amazing how the paint came back with some vivid color, and the whole bike has that vintage sheen to it !

A time lapse of a restoration on a bike like this would be really cool!

Jerry


----------

